
Useful iPad Apps for Lawyers - walterbell
http://hytechlawyer.com/?p=2538
======
hmottestad
Is Word, Excel and Outlook truly free? I thought you had to pay for a
subscription.

Also, Pages is technically free (even though it costs 10 USD) because it comes
for free with new iPads.

~~~
walterbell
A web search suggests that on iOS, the apps are free for viewing. On screens
smaller than 12" (iPad Pro), you can edit docs after registering for a free
Office365 account. For iPad Pro, a paid subscription is needed for editing.
Market segmentation by screen size!

------
wtvanhest
It's not an app, but I would add Casetext (YC) to the list of tools. It's free
and is being improved rapidly to help more and more.

